# в прошлом году



## Rodopea

Здравствуйте,

Как правильно сказать:
1. В прошлом году /Д.п.???/ произошло _х-событие_
или
2. В прошлый год /В.п. ???/ произошло _х-событие_

или
3. В прошлом годе /П.п./произошло _х-событие?_

Мне кажется, что я слышала о правиле, что ответы на вопрос "когда" должны быть в винительном падеже. Правда ли это?
С другой стороны, вариант 1 кажется более знакомым.


----------



## Q-cumber

1. В прошлом году /Д.п.???/ произошло х-событие   is fine

2. & 3. are kinda illiterate/outdated


----------



## Kolan

В прошлом/будущем _годе _- косноязычно, но употребимо. Вспоминается в связи с этим популярный в нашей студенческой среде новогодний тост: "Чтобы елось и пилось, Чтоб хотелось и моглось, Чтобы в будущем _годе_ Было с кем и было где!"

"В тот *год* осенняя погода Стояла долго на дворе..."  Вспомните, кто это написал.


----------



## levshachmatov

В данном случае, должно быть "в прошлом году." Не всегда правда, что винительный подеж всегда используется в ответ на вопрос "когда". На самом деле, может использоваться и творительный подеж. Например: -Когда вы работали в сочи?
-Прошлым летом, на стройке.


----------



## Maroseika

levshachmatov said:


> В данном случае, должно быть "в прошлом году." Не всегда правда, что винительный подеж всегда используется в ответ на вопрос "когда".


Это не винительный падеж. Думаю, это - второй предложный.


----------



## Rodopea

Извините, но я не могла понять в каком падеже "_в прошлом году"._ Или этот случай своего рода исключение?

1. По моему словосочетание склоняется так:
прошлый год
прошлого года
прошлому году
прошлый год
прошлым годом
о прошлом годе _*и о прошлом году???*_

2. Можно сказать, что
а. *прошлым годом* - имеет ввиду год как длинный период
б. *в прошлом году *- ...более конкретно. Например: _В прошлом году произошли большие изменения_ ?


----------



## Ptak

Rodopea said:


> Извините, но я не *с*могла понять*,* в каком падеже "_в прошлом году"._ Или этот случай своего рода исключение?


Это одна из форм предложного падежа.



Rodopea said:


> 1. *По-моему, *словосочетание склоняется так:
> прошлый год
> прошлого года
> прошлому году
> прошлый год
> прошлым годом
> о прошлом годе _*и о прошлом году???*_
> 
> 2. Можно сказать, что
> а. *прошлым годом* - имеет *в виду* год как длинный период


"Прошлым годом" - так не говорят. "Прошлым летом", "прошлой зимой" и т.п. - так говорят (а про год - нет).



Rodopea said:


> б. *в прошлом году *- ...более конкретно. Например: _В прошлом году произошли большие изменения_ ?


----------



## tkekte

As Maroseika said, it's probably an altenative form to the locative case, since it answers the question "в чем?"

"Прошлым годом", I can't remember such a phrase being used anywhere.
The proper way to say it is "в прошлом году", anything else will sound funny.

There is a lot of expressions like this in Russian, because the old genitive and the old locative used to end in -у, besides just -а and -е, now the endings are only -а and -е, but a lot of expressions survived.

Another common phrase: на пол*у* = (on the floor)


----------



## Q-cumber

tkekte said:


> "Прошлым годом", I can't remember such a phrase being used anywhere.


 Yeah, this is an odd phrase. However, "прошлым летом" is fine.


----------



## Kolan

tkekte said:


> "Прошлым годом", I can't remember such a phrase being used anywhere.
> The proper way to say it is "в прошлом году", anything else will sound funny.


Я думаю, что *прошлым годом* - вполне литературное употребление.

*Геннадий Немчинов. Три рассказа из книги "В конце века"*

Они всегда хлеба приносили, не то что Федя Зайцев, прилепившийся *прошлым годом* к Бирюкову неведомо откуда взявшийся мужичонка: он однажды и деньги собрал, *...*
www.russiantext.com/russian_library/7/nemchinov/konecweka.htm

Действительно, подчеркивает неопределённую (но существенную) продолжительность периода времени в течение одного года.


----------



## palomnik

Rodopea, в конце концов ответы на вопрос "когда" не всегда в винительном падеже. Кроме тех случаев, когда употребляется творительный падеж, есть и разные слова, которые требуют предложного падежа:

В эту минуту _но_ на этой неделе.
В этот месяц _но_ в этом веке.
В какое время _но_ в котором часу.

Просто надо запомнить.


----------



## Ptak

palomnik said:


> В этот месяц, _но_ в этом веке.


В этом месяце is better.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Я думаю, что *прошлым годом* - вполне литературное употребление.
> 
> *Геннадий Немчинов. Три рассказа из книги "В конце века"*
> 
> Они всегда хлеба приносили, не то что Федя Зайцев, прилепившийся *прошлым годом* к Бирюкову неведомо откуда взявшийся мужичонка: он однажды и деньги собрал, *...*
> www.russiantext.com/russian_library/7/nemchinov/konecweka.htm
> 
> Действительно, подчеркивает неопределённую (но существенную) продолжительность периода времени в течение одного года.



Я думаю, это чисто авторская особенность изложения. У меня такой оборот вызывает определённое отторжение. 

Кстати, иногда говорят и *"о прошлый год"*, в значении *"в прошлом году"*.
Вот, например, у Акунина:


> На всякий случай я взял с собой оружие — револьвер «бульдог», подаренный мне господином Фандориным *о прошлый год* в день ангела.



Но я не думаю, что такие обороты имеет смысл записывать в стандартные.


----------



## palomnik

Ptak said:


> В этом месяце is better.


 
Thanks, Ptak, I'm getting rusty.

I have the specific rules on this issue somewhere in my notes; when I find them I'll put them in the forum.


----------



## palomnik

Rodopea:

Oтветы на вопрос "когда":

Выражеия со словами _год, месяц, век_ и именами месяцев требуют предлога _в_ + предложного падежа:  в прошлом году, в тысяча девятьсот шестьдесять пятом году, в этом месяце, в январе, в девятнадцатом веке.

Со словом _неделя_ употребляется _на_ + предложный падеж:  на прошлой неделе.

Со словами _день, утро, вечер, ночь, час, минута, секунда, момент, время, весна, лето, осень, зима, раз_ и имена дней недели употребляется  _в_ + винительный падеж:  в этот день, в среду, в то время, в два часа (_но_ в половине второго), в настоящее время, в эту минуту, в ту весну, в последний раз.

Выражения со словами _следующий и будущий_ обычно требуют винительного падежа с предлогом _на_:  на следующий год, на следующий месяц (но в следующем месяце тоже можно).

В выражениях со словами _каждый, весь, целый_ употребляется винительный падеж без предлога:  каждый раз, каждую неделю, всё лето, целую ночь.


----------



## Ptak

palomnik said:


> Выражения со словами _год, месяц, век_ и названиями месяцев требуют предлога _в_ + предложного падежа: в прошлом году, в тысяча девятьсот шестьдесять пятом году, в этом месяце, в январе, в девятнадцатом веке.
> 
> Со словом _неделя_ употребляется _на_ + предложный падеж: на прошлой неделе.
> 
> Со словами _день, утро, вечер, ночь, час, минута, секунда, момент, время, весна, лето, осень, зима, раз_ и названиями дней недели употребляется _в_ + винительный падеж: в этот день, в среду, в то время, в два часа (_но_ в половине второго), в настоящее время, в эту минуту, в ту весну, в последний раз.
> 
> Выражения со словами _следующий и будущий_ обычно требуют винительного падежа с предлогом _на_: на следующий год, на следующий месяц (но в следующем месяце тоже можно).


Выражения "на следующий месяц" и "в следующем месяце" просто имеют разный смысл:

_Мы перенесли нашу встречу на следующий месяц._
_У меня большие планы на следующий месяц._

_В следующем месяце у меня будет много работы._
_В следующем месяце мы с тобой обязательно увидимся._


----------



## td22

Thanks for posting those rules. As far as I know, they only apply for singular. In plural, I know that it's sometimes different:

В последние годы
В 20-х годах

Does anybody know if it is also accusative for месцы, веки?


----------



## Berkut

palomnik said:


> Rodopea:
> 
> Oтветы на вопрос "когда":
> 
> Выражеия со словами _год, месяц, век_ и именами месяцев требуют предлога _в_ + предложного падежа:  в прошлом году, в тысяча девятьсот шестьдесять пятом году, в этом месяце, в январе, в девятнадцатом веке.
> 
> шестьдесят


----------



## polysonic

*в прошлом году*
Академик А. Зализняк называл эту форму - 2 предложный (местный) падеж. Он писал о том, что в русском языке существует 6 основных падежей и несколько периферийных, среди них и 2-й предложный. "2-й предложный выступает только после предлогов _в  _и _на_ в словосочетаниях, имеющих местное (локативное) значение" Примеры: _в бою, на берегу, на боку, в саду, в пруду, на мосту.  _И другие. У нас форма с временным значением - _в прошлом году_, но с точки зрения теории лингвистики это логично.

Надо сказать, что по-русски в данном вполне можно сказать и обычную форму предложного падежа - _на береге, в саде. _Но все же _на берегу  _и _в саду _естественнее как-то.

Такая путаница с падежами вызвана тем, что в древнерусском языке было 6 типов склонения, а сейчас как бы 3 типа. Но остатки древних склонений иногда "вылезают".


----------



## Slavianophil

Может, я чего-то не знаю, но я никогда в жизни не скажу "на береге" или "в саде". По-моему, это грамматическая ошибка.


----------



## Ptak

slavianophil said:


> Может, я чего-то не знаю, но я никогда в жизни не скажу "на береге" или "в саде". По-моему, это грамматическая ошибка.


Насчет "на береге" ничего в голову не приходит, а вот _В "Вишневом саде" Чехова_ могу сказать.


----------



## Slavianophil

В "Вишнёвом саде" - это да, абсолютно правильно, единственный правильный вариант. Но, как Вы понимаете, это уже другое значение - имеется в виду в пьесе Чехова "Вишнёвый сад".

А вот если бы у Чехова был реальный вишнёвый сад и он бы Вас пригласил там откушать чаю, то Вы бы потом рассказывали: "Мы пили чай в вишнёвом саду Чехова".


----------



## polysonic

> Может, я чего-то не знаю, но я никогда в жизни не скажу "на береге" или "в саде". По-моему, это грамматическая ошибка.



У Сергея Никитина есть песня

"На этом береге туманном,
И смерти нет, и свет в окне..."
Стихи Юнны Мориц

http://geo.web.ru/bards/Nikitin/part18.htm


----------



## polysonic

а по поводу сада мне вспоминаются всякие народные песни
типа "как во саде- во садочке..."


----------



## Panda Nocta

rodopea said:


> Здравствуйте,
> 
> Как правильно сказать:
> 1. В прошлом году /Д.п.???/ произошло _х-событие_
> или
> 2. В прошлый год /В.п. ???/ произошло _х-событие_
> 
> или
> 3. В прошлом годе /П.п./произошло _х-событие?_
> 
> Мне кажется, что я слышала о правиле, что ответы на вопрос "когда" должны быть в винительном падеже. Правда ли это?
> С другой стороны, вариант 1 кажется более знакомым.


Правильным будет использование первого варианта, но второй мне тоже не режет глаз (интересно, почему). Аналогичный третьему вариант используется в белорусском языке, но даже в трасянке (русском белорусском или белорусском русском) я его, кажется, никогда не встречал.


----------



## Slavianophil

Убедили, употребление "на береге" и "в саде" возможно.

Но всё-таки это очень нестандартно. Иностранцу, изучающему русский язык, я бы не советовал их использовать.


----------



## polysonic

slavianophil said:


> Убедили, употребление "на береге" и "в саде" возможно.
> 
> Но всё-таки это очень нестандартно. Иностранцу, изучающему русский язык, я бы не советовал их использовать.



Просто я хотела написать более полный ответ. И предупредить возможный вопрос - а куда же делись нормальные формы ) Впрочем, если автор этого вопроса еще читает эту ветку - я присоединюсь к вам и скажу, что варианты - в прошлом году, на берегу и в саду - самые распространенные в современном русском языке, несмотря на то, что образуются формы нестандартно


----------



## Nanon

slavianophil said:


> Иностранцу, изучающему русский язык, я бы не советовал их использовать.



Это весьма относительно - иностранцу, читающему "Вишневый сад" нужно посоветовать их использовать!..


----------



## Q-cumber

nanon said:


> Это весьма относительно - иностранцу, читающему "Вишневый сад" нужно посоветовать их использовать!..



  И в тексте пьесы он сразу найдёт правильный вариант: "Уже май, цветут вишневые деревья, но *в саду* холодно, утренник."  

Я думаю тут будет уместно процитировать справку портала "Грамота.ру" по данному вопросу:


> *Вопрос:
> Как правильно - в вишнёвом саде или саду?*
> 
> У некоторых неодушевленных существительных мужского рода, в том числе и у слова сад, есть особые формы предложного падежа, которые употребляются только с предлогами *в* и *на* и указывают, как правило, на значение места (поэтому такое значение предложного падежа называют местным). В местном падеже у таких слов ударное окончание –у/. Гулять где? (значение места) – на лугу, в вишнёвом саду; встретиться (где? значение места) - на мосту, на берегу. Но с другими предлогами, например с предлогом о, у таких слов окончание –е: о мосте, о береге, надо заботиться о лесе, о саде.
> Обратите внимание, формы на –у (в саду) не употребляются, если существительные входят в состав названий произведений, поэтому правильно: в «Вишнёвом саде», если речь идет о комедии Чехова, но гулять в вишнёвом саду.
> И еще: сегодня правильно вишнёвый сок, вишнёвое варенье, вишнёвый сад. Устаревшее ударение – вишневый. У А. Островского пьесе в «Снегурочка» Бобыль (на просьбу Мизгиря подать меду) спрашивает: Какой тебе по нраву: Малиновый, аль вишневый, инбирный? У Лермонтова в «Тамбовской казначейше»: На кудри мягкие надета Ермолка вишневого цвета.
> 
> *Правильно*
> _в вишнёвом саду, но в «Вишнёвом саде»._


.........................


polysonic said:


> У Сергея Никитина есть песня
> "На этом береге туманном,
> И смерти нет, и свет в окне..."
> Стихи Юнны Мориц
> http://geo.web.ru/bards/nikitin/part18.htm



Поэтический язык может иметь целый ряд отличий от обычного языка, и гораздо меньше связан грамматическими рамками. Поэтому данный пример не совсем удачен.


----------



## Nanon

Q-cumber said:


> И в тексте пьесы он сразу найдёт правильный вариант (...) [--> в саду]


----------

